# Which Alarm to get HELP!!!



## Yiderlier (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have just got a Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.4 petrol and want to protect the buggar as my last car got nicked and that was a pile of crap, haha.

I was looking at getting one of these 3 alarms: Viper 480XV, VIPER 500XV or Clifford CONCEPT 650MKII.

Clearly you get what you pay for, but the issue I have is it worth me going for the most expensive or will the Viper 480XV do the job?

Cheers


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yiderlier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got a Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.4 petrol and want to protect the buggar as my last car got nicked and that was a pile of crap, haha.
> 
> ...


 Not really unless the feature the more expensive one has is a major reason, witch I really can't see so........


----------

